# 2016 Federal Snapper Season 9 Day Season Count n photos



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Well, ready or not, our 9 whoppin days are here for Federal Red Snapper Season. 
Lets keep track of how many and pounds we catch.. along with photos in addition to your regular post..

Maybe the waves and winds will allow us to go out AT LEAST 1 DAY!!

*Lets see just how GoouD we Dunn *

Heres our *2014* opener video scrapbook


----------



## joshpheps (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm taking the boat out to falcon in the morning and Friday . Graduations on Saturday and Sunday smoked the rest of the weekend tho. We will post up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hardly worth calling a "season".......


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

joshpheps said:


> I'm taking the boat out to falcon in the morning and Friday . Graduations on Saturday and Sunday smoked the rest of the weekend tho. We will post up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Be safe gonna be 4'ers


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Made it out for the "opening day", and hardly worth it. Sloppy seas, 2 man crew, and more of a shakedown run than anything. Couldn't even manage pics. Tight stacked 3' seas became really tough the later it got with the "breezy white capping" conditions. 

On another note: does who works on electronic controls? They're yanmar controls. Won't sync anymore, and port transmission shoots to neutral above 10 knots. Made for a long trip home. We pointed north at 11:00.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

None for today.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Victory at SEA


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

First day of snapper season 





The Feds - 255,000 lbs of snapper were caught


----------



## don1 (Jun 28, 2009)

This will make some very good reading before the so called season is over....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Last years bay boat run...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

4-5ft today. 7 days left.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Homebound again today, yesterday stormed all day.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a friend who went out on a party boat in Galveston today. She just texted me that they called it off about 5 miles past the jetties and are headed in.


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

None of this is surprising - June almost aways sucks..last year was an anomaly. Buddy wins again..


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Seas less than a foot in the eastern gulf...that's where your snapper quota goes!


----------



## Gilchrist (Aug 19, 2011)

We managed a limit on Wednesday, and we'll give it another shot on Sunday and maybe Monday too, if work doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

The one Saturday morning of snapper season.


----------



## Gilchrist (Aug 19, 2011)

Is that a recent SST map? Salinity? Or is that chlorophyll?


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gilchrist said:


> Is that a recent SST map? Salinity? Or is that chlorophyll?


Lmao


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nothin like solid 3's with 19mph sustained winds @#19


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

ðŸ˜³


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Today is Saturday June 4th... Just outside Freeport/Surfside area. Storming skys, rain, flooding just up the way from the Mouth of the Brazos. Gulf has brown fresh water lines out to maybe 50 miles before the water gets blue. White capping Choppy seas predicted for today and tomorrow...

*So now, its 4 days of our gifted Federal Red Snapper season, and my self AND most others STILL havent gotten to go on the water to catch A SINGLE LEGAL Federal American Red Snapper.*

So, How many Millions of pounds are the expecting us to catch Tuesday and Wednesday of next week when the weather water is SUPPOSE to be smooth?

More left out there for the commercials, the party boats and the guides to Legally catch I guess.. :headknock

http://i.makeagif.com/media/7-20-2015/z1Ju5z.gif

_"I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore! "_
​


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

The snap stuff is very depressing, the weather is horrible, I have hooked the trailer up since last sunday. More chores,


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

And tomorrow looks like the sort of day that could get people in trouble. Unsettled weather, but calming, then a "small" front pushing off the coast in the afternoon. After all this I can only imagine that passage will not be without significant blow ups. I'm locked and loaded with a bunch of kids that won't get another shot.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Mako-Wish said:


> ðŸ˜³


A limp one and needs some blue pills!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> A limp one and needs some blue pills!


At least that's a solution, but what about getting offshore?

I'm free Wednesday, Thursday got $$$..


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Its June 7th at 1:03 a.m.
Found this on FB

Seems pretty Appropriate for our 9 day Federal Snapper Season so far along with all the Flooding thats going on ....

Catch'm up fellas...


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

Almost got mine, but it may be after season before I get it done.. I figure it's worth at least 1127lbs in landings, so there's that.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

The Trautwein family made 1 trip this federal season. My son Ryan and I ran out briefly on the 9th until the thunderstorms built up and forced most of the fleet back in. 

Mike and Ryan Trautwein 2016 Federal Snapper Recreational Season total catch:

4 Snappers (5 pounders) total weight 20 lbs.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Mike Trautwein said:


> The Trautwein family made 1 trip this federal season. My son Ryan and I ran out briefly on the 9th until the thunderstorms built up and forced most of the fleet back in.
> 
> Mike and Ryan Trautwein 2016 Federal Snapper Recreational Season total catch:
> 
> 4 Snappers (5 pounders) total weight 20 lbs.


Our wonderful government will X that 200lbs to get your total catch weight 
That's government science


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

My boat count for the 2016 season is 12 fish. We were only able to fish on opening day. I even took vacation for snapper week and stayed at the camp, but it was too nasty to risk it. I had the kids fishing trips lined up for the weekend of 6/4 & 6/5, but could not get out those days. They were really looking forward to 2 days of fishing and I had to cancel those trips. They were really bummed. I returned to work on 6-7-16 for 7 days straight, so I missed out on the 2 extra gifted days.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

my federal catch for 2016...* 0*


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Never easy said:


> my federal catch for 2016...* 0*


X2=00


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

dlbpjb said:


> X2=00


X3...


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

my little big boat said:


> x3...


x 4 = 0


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

Please report zeros on isnapper.. the level of nonreporting is also being calculated in comparison to normal creel and dockside survey. This is important.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Done entering our catch. Cool Program with considerable potential. I think it would be cool and perhaps will encourage more participation to reporting if there was an incentive such as giving a reporting rec angler boat an extra free anyday pass to go catch red snapper. This year the weather was a bummer even with the 2 day bump, compared to 2015. Oh well.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Never easy said:


> my federal catch for 2016...* 0*


x5= 0


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

X6 = 0


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

X7 = 0


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

zero fed. snappers for 2016

guess I'll be selling the "yacht", & apologizing 
to my "grandma in Idaho"


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

None for me


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Ducksmasher said:


> Please report zeros on isnapper.. the level of nonreporting is also being calculated in comparison to normal creel and dockside survey. This is important.


X2


----------



## deckmate (Dec 29, 2009)

*The limit*

2


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

lite-liner said:


> zero fed. snappers for 2016
> 
> guess I'll be selling the "yacht", & apologizing
> to my "grandma in Idaho"


I feel your pain. We sold our boat about 2 months ago. I figured the government goofs would continue to run the fishery like they run everything else. Hope and change, I hoped it would change. Zero for me and my family. Maybe next year we'll pay someone to take us and catch their quota and buy their fish we caught when we get back.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*It's very sad*

When our government makes us risk our lives in durn snapper week, when the weather is bad and we know it's our only chance to go! Everyone knows they won't give us another chance. Everyone I tell about this snapper week they cant believe its so short! And they don't even fish for snapper!
Saturday was nasty out there


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

None for me.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

0


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

.............ZERO for us .............


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I've not had a free day! Zero for a couple years.!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Team Shredded Evidence = 0 this year. Didn't make it out there.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Me and Yellowskeeter headed out if Freeport last Thursday and we got 4 
2 each but paid for it on the rough ride back



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karl01 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Parking Lot at the North Jetties*

We went out about 2 miles before turning around Saturday morning. I understand it was sloppy rough ride for another 30 miles, so we parked at the end of the north jetties catching sand trout on our offshore rigs.
Zero red snapper for us this year and the past 3 years.


----------



## ReelEscape2 (Dec 20, 2014)

Saturday was a bumpy ride out to the Fogg, we limited on 22"+ keepers pretty quick. It was the only day I could go but a hell of a day catching fish. Only 5 other boats in the whole area, three bay boats who I'm sure were getting the snot beat out of them on the ride there and back.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Ended the season with 90 snapper. Most of the days we would've called the trip but stuck it out and roughed the seas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Friday was great, finally timed something right. 
Kings were on fire and got into the Snaps on top water drifting. Incredible they are coming to the top in 155' of water. We fished till exhaustion.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yak a Tak said:


> Friday was great, finally timed something right.
> Kings were on fire and got into the Snaps on top water drifting. Incredible they are coming to the top in 155' of water. We fished till exhaustion.


Great haul. I saw y'all at the dock on the way out. Very nice 28'er y'all were fishing out of.

That lady in the black shorts with the nice legs (first pick) sure has some smallass feet.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Think she was all of 13, probably appropriate for her age. Nice day, wish I could put another trip together.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dude my bad seriously. Just saying what I see and those don't look like a younger girls legs. Others would agree I'm sure.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Dude my bad seriously. Just saying what I see and those don't look like a younger girls legs. Others would agree I'm sure.


man gotta watch them young girls these days 13 goin on 21 :rotfl:


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Zero snapper here. Had to cancel two trips due to bad weather.


----------



## dixiefisher (Oct 4, 2012)

Zero, made plans but never managed to take out the bay boat..


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

8 fish total for my crew. Too rough for my taste


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Total of 15 Snapper on my boat for the super long extended season!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

10 snapps here for us and our crew.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

0


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

0 for the last 5 years


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Got 2.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

After 10,294 Fisherman Views of this Thread and numerious post

as of this Post

There have been 195 Federal Red Snapper 11 day Season Fish reported on this Thread.

90 of them caught by one boat and another large count number off a charter several person head boat out of Surfside. LOTS of blanks...

Figuring 5# per fish (which I think personally is high)

So far that 195 fix X 5# per fish = 975 Lbs.... 
and how many millions was the Gulf Coast allowed to catch in 11 days?

Somebody that works for the fisheries *

Dunn Not So GoouD! *:headknock








​


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

cant get my i snapper to work


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

0 for me and mine this year


----------



## iSnapper (May 22, 2015)

*iSnapper issues*



letsgofishbro said:


> cant get my i snapper to work


Please email us at [email protected] and provide some details regarding your problem so we can work with you to get the app working.
We are more than happy to help you figure out how to report, either with the app or online at iSnapperonline.org.
We look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*During Rec Season*

We went. Limited. Big Snapper. Threw back twelve pound fish. Some of you were pinned to the dock with weather and I get that. Others may not have had those "secret" numbers to the best locations......I get that too. However, the Snapper are there......in both quality and quantity I can assure you.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah... Its not even fishing when you go catch a Snapper....should just call it catching. My retinas fatigued from seeing all that darn red.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Zero for me and my family this year.


----------



## jcopple (Jun 15, 2011)

I sold my boat last fall and now it looks like a good decision. Is it just me but the Snapper look like they are smaller this year? If I lived on the coast, I would try to be more active attending the meetings. The recreational fisherman need to get more politically active. Even the House Representative in the Freeport area is against the Rec fisherman.


----------



## Ranger2300 (Feb 10, 2006)

We made it out on three different occasions during the window and caught our boat limit of snapper each time. The last time out on June 5 we were also catching top of the slot redfish at 40 miles offshore!


----------



## Ranger2300 (Feb 10, 2006)

Opening day June 1 was very rough and we went thru storms, but it paid off with a three man limit of snapper. Other invited fishermen backed out or we would have the 2 snapper limits for us all. Rough but quite an adventure.


----------

